# Seatpost diameter on Klein



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

I need to know what the seatpost diameter is on a Klein Aura XV. Can't seem to find the info on the Klein page and I need to know what size seatpost to order!

Can anybody help this dude out?

Thanks.


----------



## G-reg (Feb 21, 2004)

*31.6mm*

Unless the new Aura’s are different, I’m pretty sure most Kleins(post Trek ownership) are 31.6mm. The 5 Kleins I’ve had all have had that diameter. If you haven’t assumed already…Thompson is the way to go. Check out e-bay or a big e-talor, if there are any other bikes that use that size seat post they are few and far between. You’ll find shops and retailers unloading the big Thompsons for cost, I just picked up a seat post for 35.00.


----------

